# Best polishing kit for hard paint Audi



## Oli2k (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi everyone, first just want to say thanks for all the info i've read so far.

I'm just about to purchase my first DA which will be the DAS-6 Pro :buffer:

I was going to order the kit with the Megs 205 and 105 but have been told due to my car having hard paint (Sepang Blue Audi S3 2015) i'd have to do a 3rd pass with a finishing polish to get a quality finish so I was recommended to go with the Menzerna kit which contains

2 x Menzerna Compounding Pads (6")
2 x Menzerna Polishing Pads (6") 
1 x Menzerna Finishing Pads (6")
1 x 250ml - Menzerna Fast Gloss (HC400) Cut 5.0 Gloss 1.0
1 x 250ml - Menzerna Intensive Polish (PF2500) Cut 3.5 Gloss 3.0
1 x 250ml - Menzerna Super Finish (SF3500 Cut 2.0 Gloss 5.0
1 x 250ml - Menzerna Final Finish (SF3800) Cut 1.0 Gloss 5.0

I was going to get some 4 inch pads, backing plates, tape etc.

What do you think would be the best solution?

Thanks in advance


----------



## kash21 (May 19, 2011)

Hi mate, 

In exactly the same position as you hard paint BMW and a novice. I cant really give any advice, but after a fair bit of reading around and bugging the pro's, i ended getting the hard polish kit form Polished Bliss. This comes with the soft soft pads, backing plates, tape brush for cleaning the pads, pretty much everything you need.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Scholl S3 black with orange foam or microfiber pad, finish with S40 and sonax perfect and finish if you need 3rd stage.


----------



## Oli2k (Sep 8, 2010)

kash21 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> In exactly the same position as you hard paint BMW and a novice. I cant really give any advice, but after a fair bit of reading around and bugging the pro's, i ended getting the hard polish kit form Polished Bliss. This comes with the soft soft pads, backing plates, tape brush for cleaning the pads, pretty much everything you need.


I have looked at that as like I said I was originally going for the Megs solution which is highly recommended, also it has the smaller pads and back plate in. Does the M205 finish ok on your paint?


----------



## Oli2k (Sep 8, 2010)

Hufty said:


> Scholl S3 black with orange foam or microfiber pad, finish with S40 and sonax perfect and finish if you need 3rd stage.


Again I've been recommended this as well, I guess they're all good just a case of what works with my paint best


----------



## kash21 (May 19, 2011)

Oli2k said:


> I have looked at that as like I said I was originally going for the Megs solution which is highly recommended, also it has the smaller pads and back plate in. Does the M205 finish ok on your paint?


It arrived today so hopefully will be able to update you over the long weekend


----------



## Oli2k (Sep 8, 2010)

kash21 said:


> It arrived today so hopefully will be able to update you over the long weekend


Sounds good, thank you.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

Sorry to hijack this thread but just wanted to say that Merzerna PF2500 on a 4" orange hexlogic pad done a fine one step job for me removing light swirls from my bonnet and wings of my A3, and i'm sure my DA technique could be described a "amateur".

Looking forward to getting the rest of the car done next weekend.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Matt from Obsidian (user name here of Stangalang) just did a proper detail.on the same colour RS3....might be worth a read. Matts a great guy, certainly knows his stuff...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=385339


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Scholl white spider pad
Lake Country thin foamed wool pad
Scholl orange foam pad
Scholl S3 XXL 
Scholl S40

Bingo!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I would stick with Menzerna, but would change the pads to some Chemical Guys Quantom hex pads.

1- FG400 - orange cutting pad.
2- SF3500- White polishing pad, now this will finish off really nice, but if you are after grabbing every once of gloss, then this 
3- SF3800 - black finishing pad to jewl the paint .


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I have found that sf400 on a microfibre pad combats hard paint pretty well it finished down very well and if used correctly you shouldn't have any problems with holograms and I have been able to do a single stage on BMW paint with this combination


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Mikej857 said:


> I have found that sf400 on a microfibre pad combats hard paint pretty well it finished down very well and if used correctly you shouldn't have any problems with holograms and I have been able to do a single stage on BMW paint with this combination


Really, with no hazing at all with FG400 on a MF cutting pad


----------



## g-can (Oct 16, 2016)

Perfect topic, I was about to make almost same one. 
I have a 2004 Audi A6 (C5) dark blue color. Allready bought Porter cable 7424xp DA polisher, few Chemical guys orange, white and black pads, and their V34, V36 and V38. 
Did a trial run on one corner and it seems this V34 and V36 literally does nothing except some hazing or some weird reflection. 
I am a novice, usually did everything manually before, like occasional hand polish and wax, bit now I wanna do this properly. 
Paint is in terrible condition, full of swirls, scratches, etc. 
Ill post pics tomorrow as the car is dirty from rain.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

That would be good seeing some pictures before you get any suggestions.


----------



## g-can (Oct 16, 2016)

Trust me its BAD. 12years of never polish and washed in brush car washes and plus scratches and dings from shopping carts, etc.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

g-can said:


> Perfect topic, I was about to make almost same one.
> I have a 2004 Audi A6 (C5) dark blue color. Allready bought Porter cable 7424xp DA polisher, few Chemical guys orange, white and black pads, and their V34, V36 and V38.
> Did a trial run on one corner and it seems this V34 and V36 literally does nothing except some hazing or some weird reflection.
> I am a novice, usually did everything manually before, like occasional hand polish and wax, bit now I wanna do this properly.
> ...


See you are going to get hazing from a cutting compound and pad especially if you use a MF cutting pad, but to be fair chuck away the V range as they are not up to scratch to tackle Audi paint. Menzerna, Scholl, and KochChemie are all excellent polishers, so have a look at them, then choose one or two and get back for some guidance :thumb:


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Assume you've done all the prep work before polishing? I.e. decontamination, de tar, clay?


----------



## g-can (Oct 16, 2016)

Its bad.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

That's not bad as you think it is. Now take my advice on the pads and polish to use and see how you get on:buffer: if needed, you can step up to a MF cutting pad with FC400 if you feel that the orange pad is not removing all of them marks in the paint:thumb: just remember that you will be left with some slight hazing from the pad (this is normal) then remove them with a polishing pad with 3500 or 3800:thumb:


----------



## g-can (Oct 16, 2016)

Any idea where to buy it in canada? And is it hard to work with, in a way that I can mess up the paint? Any particular advice?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

g-can said:


> Any idea where to buy it in canada? And is it hard to work with, in a way that I can mess up the paint? Any particular advice?


Wouldn't know where to start in Canada? But you could look at Autogeek in the states, this is were Mike Philips works from:thumb:


----------

